# poooooooor ponies



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

aww poor horses.It's still hard for me to believe that people do that to their horses.You should defiantly do something about it but I'm not really sure what you could do.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i went and spoke to our local 4-h horse rep and told her what was going on, she suguested to get them on purina complete feed if there not getting any hay, my sister inlaw can't aford the $150 for a 2ooo lbs bale of hay, and the locals are tired of giving her hay, i am too...in fact where all tired of her asking for hand outs all the time


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww Kansas, thats a situation that must be absolutley horrible to be in.
Its extemely difficult when its family, but at the end of the day, they are being cruel.

I think you are going to have to be cruel to be kind, as the saying goes. Either have a very harsh word in their ear to give them a wake up call, or report them. You could always do it anonymously.

I know they are family, but they are being very unfair to those ponies.. :roll:


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

I think your going to have to just tell her straight. Otherwise who knows what will happen to those ponies. I know it would be hard to tell her though. If I were you, i really wouldnt know what to do! ]

Best of luck with the situation, and i hope a good out come is the conclusion. 

P.s - Keep us posted on the ponies. I just want them to be ok! x


----------



## abacotb (May 5, 2007)

what kind of general condtion are the horses in, why won't she let them graze? If she is worried about laminitis suggest maybe founderguard. All else fails and the horse are in poor condition try the RSPCA, sounds like you don't get on with them anyway!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

she doesn't even know what foundering means...she's just afraid of horses, when our horses nudge us we usaully pet them back, where as she see this as a threat and would hit them ...hence there all head shy now.....she had a 12 hand pony take off on her last year ( her cousine had bad judgement to sell him to her) and she does not like to take them out since she was tramatized, i have backed my mare so many times to count and she starts lieing about what she's done..... no horse poop or hoof prints out side the pens as proof , she says that she's lunged them with saddles on any every thing but yet the tack is still in the corner collecting dust......i own 6 horses my self, even though i think there pains in the butt i love them to death, but i would never put any kind of horse through whatthey are doing


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I would turn her into the authorities. Animal control, or the ASPCA or whatever agency is in your area. You can do it anonomously. They need help.

I also don't think much of your hay person if they won't sell her hay. (unless they don't pay or something.) It's not her who suffers if they don't have hay, it's the animals. :evil:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i think highly of my hay guy....a lot of people will not sell hay to my sister and brother in law because they have been know to not pay on a lot of thing's...my hay guy has the right to sell hay to WHOM ever he wants and has chosen not to sell it to them on the facts that....that every time we get there hay he complains that it is moldy and unfit to give to his ponies.....this is every time....every one that my brother in law has bought hay from claims that it is moldy or unfit to feed his ponies in hopes that he can get a free bale....the sheriff has spoken with us and the inlaw claims that it is our fault for not getting her hay for her ponies.....yes her ponies........i have 8 horses that i personaly take care and MAKE damm well sure that there is hay at all times and vet care.......my father in law is on a fixed income and she drains him for her ponies.....ARE YOU GETTING MY POINT HERE...........she does not know how to take care of them on her own and know's nothing about properly keeping a horse.....last week i saw her walk in to her welsh ponies pen and wack it on the head with a bugging whip so it would stay away from her.....i have videos of my daughter lounging and working with the pony the first summer they had him.....now i wont even let her in to the ponies pen......if the s.p.c.a came in it would be a field day for them, she's got up to some words of 20 cats, kitten interbreeding.....dying all the time or really bad infections and waitting for them to die....which means...and this bring's me back to the ponies DO YOU THINK SHE CALL A VET FOR THEM..... i think not......my hay field is in it's first year and will be ready to cut soon.....that hay is going straight to my barns and for my horses only......and yes if i run out of hay this year my hay guy will be there for us......we have never defaulted him on payment of hay nor have we ever complained of his hay.....never had to because the guy knows hay.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

That's why I said unless they didn't pay or something. He has everyright not to sell to a "customer" like that. But I have known hay people who won't sell to certain people just because they don't like them or something and that's unfair to the horses, they can't help it if their owners are jerks. :evil: 

Has anyone called the spca yet?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

some one's talked to the sheriff and i know for a fact that he does drive by to check on the ponies, i looked in to s.w.a.p i think that's what there called...my neighbour has threaten to call on them a few times......i.e witness to wacking ponies on the head for no reason....long term with out hay and so on.......i would but the problem is my husband is a sheriffs dept and i know for a fact that if a report came in even though it's '' anonoumus'' your name is on the report sheet that goes to the responding dept... i know i worked as a a.c.o. in canada and i know he would make my life a living hell if i turn his own sister in......but tx it's so diffrent here then it is up north, if we kept our horses like some people do down here they would be taken away.....i'm not trying to put any one down ok so i am just ny uneducated sister in law who know nothing about horses.....


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i talked to the sheriff about my sister inlaws ponies when he came by to visit......it is sad to know that a man that lives in a farm animal area has no knowlage of farming and livestock at all......he asked why i didn't have my feed troft full of grain for the horses to eat when they wanted........hhhmmmm can u say colic and foundering......they get it twice a day........ he asked me why i didn't let them in to my very full spring grassed field that's almost really to cut......again foundering.............but yet it's ok for my sister in law to keep 4 ponies in 3 36x 36 pens ....trust me this guy has no clue.....and after yelling at him....yes yelling at a sheriff is fun....exspeacily when there uneducated about live stock.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

You're not havin much luck are you. Wish I could suggest something to help.
Good on you for havin a go with the sheriff though! :wink:
Is it the same horses that you have on classified section? Sorry if I'm getting confused.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

no the one in the classified section are mine, my bipolor neighbour is really getting phyco on us and keeps making complants over nothing.....he has cut our fence wires a few times and been throwing old bits of barb wire in to our back pasture, i once video taped the old rotting alfafa he thew in to our field....but the sheriff doesn't care and has sided with this phyco, the sheriff has no knowlage of horses at all, my sister in law suduation has only fueled the fire between my husband and my relationship...and i've had it, my daughter will keep abby until i move off the farm with the kids and then she will be sold after that, it's sad...i have done nothing wrong here but it's comming down to this but yet it's ok for my sister inlaw to keep her ponies in pen's that small and go for weeks with out hay, bugging whip her stud pony in the head in order to get in to his pen, to lie to us and tell us that she is taking her ponies out to graze when there is no hoofs or manure markings out side the pen's, it's so wrong.......i'm staying on the farm until all my horses are gone and then taking my 2 children with me back to canada to live with my father to start my life over once again


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Aww no, I'm sorry.

((BIG HUGS)) and if you need an ear, PM me. :wink:


----------



## - Skye - (Jun 25, 2007)

> bugging whip her stud pony in the head in order to get in to his pen


stud pony? STUD PONY? OMG - dont tell me she has attempted to breed with the poor little man? (sorry, im referring to it as a 'he', is it a he or a she?)

is she the one who use/d him as a stud? or did a previous owner use him as a stud? 

OMG - (if she is infact breeding with him) how can someone breed with something they barely take care of and are scared of?

OMG - STUD PONY? a stud PONY? ARGHH.

I sincerly wish you the absolute best with absolutely everything! i hope everything works out for you. I am glad that you have put your worry out in the open and im really glad to see that there are many people in this world who still care about the welfare of animals, let alone other peoples animals - despite all the negativity that you face doing so. Good on you.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

just a update....still nothing has been done.....every one has turned a blind eye to them because they are being "fed" and "taken care of" she is tihnking of breeding her stud with 2 mares and "she : said the deal from it would to get a choice of foal.........SCARRY


----------



## luv (Oct 19, 2007)

why don't u offer to take ponies back to your farm?
or to a rescue?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok took this pic to show you how much room they have...not much room and there nevr taken out....what you see is what they got[/img]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awwww.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i forgot to mention that where that smaller tree is , is where the partition is for the pens, she's got 2 in one and one, in the other


----------



## luv (Oct 19, 2007)

do these ponies appear to be well fed? 

do you have room for them on your farm, in case she ever decides to surrender them?


----------



## luv (Oct 19, 2007)

do ponies have shelter or barn, during harsh, cold weather?


----------



## luv (Oct 19, 2007)

You mentioned in one of your first posts that someone whips the pony (during feeding?)


Does this still happen?

If so, have you contacted humane society?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

they have those shed's that you can see but it's not enough room to lay down in, and no i will not take thoses ponies in......because of what they have been through (whippings, beating and being yelled at) they are very head shy and tend to bit every one and because i have kids (1 girl 14) and (2 boys 2 and 3 months) i will not risk my kids to those ponies... i did try to sell her welsh a few months ago but she was asking $1500 for a $ 300 pony (welsh stud uncatchable) and that fell through,....i did call the sheriff dept the last time her horse got out asking for the sheriff him self to "watch" from a distance (he's afraid of horses) to make sure that the horse did not run out to the hwy while my husband and i were enroute....he didn't show up... and i was due to have jacob in 2 days.......she wears a halter all the time but isn't halter broke so i had to coax her back to her pen with another pony ...i'm sorry but there are a lot of people out there who should not even be aloud to own a horse due to stuff like that ...........


----------



## luv (Oct 19, 2007)

do you have a humane society? have you contacted them?

are these ponies given good food and fresh water on a regular basis?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

they get water and feed every day to my knowlage, the only human contact they have is getting hit or smaked, the paint filly is incaked in mud because she is a fraid of being near her, the other mare tends to excape when she can, they grain her 2x with out any excersice. the only 2 that can be handled get really ancy if i take them out and my sister in law get's nervus (stands way back and tells me to put them away when i let them grazz), we don't have a s.p.c.a in our county and out sheriff's dept want do any thing


----------



## MaryMooCow22 (May 7, 2008)

You said you don't have an ASPCA. What about a Humane Society office or other animal protection agency? Do you know if there is one in a neighboring county that you could contact for help?


----------



## grayhorse (Jun 18, 2008)

*Kansas*

Ok I know Iam new here but I am an Animal Control Officer of 9 years, State and National certifed, Have you ever heard of Peta?
I can tell ya if you call them they will check it out and do what ever is needed to help the ponies .
Here is the no.1-757-622-7382 I wish I could do something in Ks but I am only allowed to work in Ok at this time, Peta is the biggest and strongest animal wrights people in the US and can do things that will make your head spin . Hope this will help . Even if you are no longer there they can check on the ponies and help. Good luck and let me know if I can help . Grayhorse


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i was one too up in canada, we never used peta up there because the were over bearing on a lot of stuff , they once protested a circus in our town and a giant mouse attacked a 7 year old child...my boss never liked that.....i have told my father in law that if he want's his ponies (2 of them) to came back to our farm when he moves here, we will move them for him. i saw them today ( pen's really smelled , standing in mud and wet manure) hoofs have not been trimmed in ages (probable in 2 years) they've just been chipping away.....father in law is really ****ed about the condition of the place but we have to move the ponies out in a timley fashion so not to make family matters worse....i am goinging over there more often to work with them, right now it's really a trust issue that the ponies have to it's just tuching and petting and trying to get them to understand that you wont hurt them


----------



## grayhorse (Jun 18, 2008)

*yes they can be harsh*

I have had a few rounds with them myself, but they can be handly in a bad mess that no one wants to get into. I wish I could help. I live just 11 miles from the Ks state line. I run a rescue here, as well as work with the shelter. I have had 8 or 9 horses here that you would have cried over, People can be so mean and just plan SICK sometimes. 
The last horse that came to us never left, Reb, what a great horse he was... He is gone now , I miss him. My wonderful hubby got me a rotiron cross and put it up in the pasture where he was laid to rest.
But at least the last 3 years of his life he knew love and careing thats how I have to look at it or I would go crazy ( er) lol
Grahorse


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

where in okla are you?


----------



## grayhorse (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry it took tell so long to get back to ya, busy here this week, anyway I 'll live in Nowata Co. up in the NE corner of the state, How about you?? Where in Ks are you??


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

just a update!!! we're taking away 2 of those ponies as of this month...vet will be waiting for our arrival at out farm when they get here


----------



## Artellomylove467 (Jun 13, 2008)

by reading what kansas wrote these people cant afford these ponies. I know they are family but you have to be straight with them. get to the point and tell them whats going on. its not like she using the ponies for anything, and i think (my opinion) they should sell them.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i had a some one wanting to by her welsh but when it came time on a price she wanted $1,500. for the pony, she only paid $400 and i don't even think she paid that all off..


----------



## blackfeatherhorserescue (Jan 25, 2008)

Its a terrible thing what some people do to their horses and pets in general. I'm glad to see all the people that are on this forum who want to help horses. It warms my heart.


----------

